# Looking for IPO and PSA training groups in Maryland



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone know of any good IPO or PSA groups in Maryland? Looking around the Silver Spring, Gaithersburg, Frederick, Baltimore or Laurel-ish areas. Will look outside those, but would love for training to be within reasonable driving distance. I've found one really great club but unfortunately they are very far out of my training budget.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Steve House is in the area and has a club

Some other options:
United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Clubs


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

qbchottu said:


> Steve House is in the area and has a club
> 
> Some other options:
> United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Clubs


I will check out all of these things  Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You might want to look at the PA clubs as well. You might find one there you like.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

English - k9wagdc

this is in Waldorf MD


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will look for the information, but Marty Segretto is the person we would recommend.


----------



## Mikej7304 (Apr 21, 2013)

did you ever find one? I live in gburg


----------

